# Insurance for shipping and storage



## Millie1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi 
can anyone give me the name of an independant insurance company as i wanted to see if they were cheaper then the removal company

thanks


----------



## BigKiwiDave (Jan 16, 2011)

We've just shipped with Pickfords from UK to NZ, and have taken the insurance with " Insure-Your-Move.com". Can't tell you that much about them apart from initial investigations proved they were cheaper, and their pre-contract information was extensive. Do your own investigation first. I'm hoping that we don't have to test their after-sales care/support...


----------

